# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  راست چین کردن css های اسکریپت PHPFox

## Samsam2010

با سلام

دوستان اسکریپت های معرف همچون PHPfox مانند بقیه اسکریپت های تجاری فایل های استایل رو از فایل های 
css 
میخونن!

اما من نمیدونم برای راست چین کردن قالب از کجا باید اقدام کنم فایل های css رو  تماما ادیت کردم اما تغییرات اعمال نشد ! تمام text align  و float ها رو right کردم اما نشد ! 

فکری ایده ای ندارید ؟

----------


## ali_e110

منم همین مشکلو دارم 
ولی نمیدونم چه کنم 

کمک لطفا

----------


## DANTEH

هی وای من ! 
اساتید کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه ؟ 
منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم !!!  :گریه:

----------


## idocsidocs

از فایرباگ استفاده کنید و ببنید کدوم استایل روی کدوم تگ اعمال می شه و استایل سایت رو تغییر بدید.

----------


## shahabkntu

گلدفاکس نخستین و تنها نسخه موجود با دیتابیس فارسی، کاملا راستچین و دارای  تاریخ شمسی در تمام قسمت های سایت و تقویم فارسی در رویدادها

 phpfox کاملا فارسی و شمسی شده goldfox

----------


## schizo

phpfox کاملا فارسی + تاریخ شمسی کامل phpfox به همراه تصاویر مختلف از اسکریپت :

وبلاگ پورتال دورکاری و خود اشتغالی - شمسی ساز تاریــخ اسکریپت جامعه مجازی phpfox (پی اچ پی فاکس)

----------


## schizo

نمونه فارسی و کاملا شمسی phpfox :

وبلاگ پورتال دورکاری و خود اشتغالی - شمسی ساز تاریــخ اسکریپت جامعه مجازی phpfox (پی اچ پی فاکس)

----------


## shahabkntu

گلدفاکس نخستین و تنها نسخه موجود با دیتابیس فارسی، کاملا راستچین و دارای تاریخ شمسی در تمام قسمت های سایت و تقویم فارسی در رویدادها

 phpfox کاملا فارسی و شمسی شده goldfox

----------


## 2like.ir

اینقدر اسپم ندید . نیازی به تبلیغ نیست اگه کسی بخواد بخره یا دانلود کنه که نمیاد اینجا دنبال آموزش .
دوستان اگه کسی آموزشش بلده بزاره.

----------


## rezazare1234

گلد فاکس حرفه ای و اصولی راستچین نکرده 
اما phpcamp.ir    رایگان این مورد داده
نیاز نیست الکی پول بدید .

----------

